
Railroad Diagram Generator - tzury
http://www.bottlecaps.de/rr/ui
======
stblack
Very similar is this: [https://github.com/tabatkins/railroad-
diagrams](https://github.com/tabatkins/railroad-diagrams) and its online
dingus: [https://tabatkins.github.io/railroad-
diagrams/generator.html](https://tabatkins.github.io/railroad-
diagrams/generator.html) which appears to be a friendlier, if greener,
implementation.

------
jitl
Very crisp output. I’ve tried to use Graphvis for things like this, but I can
never figure out how to make boxes nicely aligned, or make arrows not
squiggly.

